

Getting Hired As an Entry-Level Programmer? - ilamont
http://developers.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/14/0052221

======
donna
If you're looking to learn in the start-up trenches. We're looking for a LAMP
programmer to to work with our existing code. We need help to integrate media-
handling code from Symfony based project into a second PHP codebase. Must be
willing to risk time on a consistent basis for a stake in project's revenues.

Here's what we're developing: We are a community site to prescreen and prepare
businesses for Venture Capital. We improve the pitch and probability of
funding for startups while saving VC's time and money sitting through
unprepared pitches.

I'll provide the details if your interested. Ping me donna (at) genuus (dot)
com

------
gaius
All QA types worth their salt these days are writing at least _some_ code for
automated QA, and from there, if you're good, it's just a sideways move within
your present organization. It'll help if you're writing bug reports that
developers like.

